# Shifa College Of Medicine Entry Test



## hasan1mariam (May 25, 2014)

Askm,
How should I prepare for the entry test of shifa? I am an A level student. 
Should I use fsc books or SAT book??
How should I prepare maths what kind of Maths questions appear in test?
for English what vocabulary should I prepare?
are there any past sample papers and entry test papers of Shifa entry test available?
Are the test questions similar to UHS ? Is the course mainly FSC or A levels?? 
Thanks


----------



## Zee 281 (Jul 7, 2014)

hi hasan1mariam I've also done A levels and I'll be giving the test this year for shifa.
for all I know you don not need to refer to the fsc books if you've been an A-level student but its entirely your choice if u want to enhance your knowledge moreover the sample test is available on the shifa college website you can just have a look at that and see for yourself what you need to do,that's what I did.

best of luck!:thumbsup:


----------



## hasan1mariam (May 25, 2014)

Zee 281 said:


> hi hasan1mariam I've also done A levels and I'll be giving the test this year for shifa.
> for all I know you don not need to refer to the fsc books if you've been an A-level student but its entirely your choice if u want to enhance your knowledge moreover the sample test is available on the shifa college website you can just have a look at that and see for yourself what you need to do,that's what I did.
> 
> best of luck!:thumbsup:


Thanks! Good luck to u too


----------



## Bilal370 (Aug 17, 2014)

I also wish to know what to prepare and from where? what kind is the test? zee 281 could you plz post the link to the sample paper here?


----------



## Zee 281 (Jul 7, 2014)

Sure.Here's the link Shifa College of Medicine - Publications Download - Specimen Paper for NTS Test 2014.pdf

there are very few questions on this sample paper,however you'll get an idea of what its like.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bilal370 (Aug 17, 2014)

and will the test be fsc based???? kind of like the mcat?

- - - Updated - - -

this one is too easy, seriously guys, don't believe what the sample papers portray. They betray,,  ,, 

- - - Updated - - -

the sample paper for the mcat was soooo freaking easy, the MCAT, it turned out to be a daymare,,


----------



## Zee 281 (Jul 7, 2014)

The MCAT was fsc based? :!: its not supposed to be though but anyways...
yeah I know the sample paper is stupid,when you look at the MCAT papers you get to know what the real deal is,but you asked for the link so here it was:dead:,,


----------



## shabbir jan (Aug 11, 2014)

MCAT i hate u sooo much


----------



## cutepari (Sep 2, 2014)

Kya AP Bata sakty ho k shifa Mai donation per seat milti h???
Agar ham... To kya uhs k marks count hoty hai????


----------



## Zee 281 (Jul 7, 2014)

I'm sorry, I don't know about the donation.However I do know,that they conduct their own test,and the marks that you get on the test count.


----------



## cutepari (Sep 2, 2014)

AP mujhy Bata do...shifa k test k liye konsi books se preparation ki jaye??? 
Koi achi book recommend karo

- - - Updated - - -

AP mujhy Bata do...shifa k test k liye konsi books se preparation ki jaye??? 
Koi achi book recommend karo

- - - Updated - - -

AP mujhy Bata do...shifa k test k liye konsi books se preparation ki jaye??? 
Koi achi book recommend karo


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

if ur fees is pending then will they accept ur application form. becoz the due date is tomorrow and i just need to submit my fees thats all. Moreover i am a foreign applying as local


----------



## Zee 281 (Jul 7, 2014)

They said the last date, for application processing fee submission is 5th september, and that awaiting results can be submitted till 30th sept last.

- - - Updated - - -

So I think you gotta submit the fee voucher tomorrow, and if you're awaiting your results you can submit them by 30th sept

- - - Updated - - -

Tomorrow is the last date though,try to submit the voucher today.

- - - Updated - - -



cutepari said:


> AP mujhy Bata do...shifa k test k liye konsi books se preparation ki jaye???
> Koi achi book recommend karo
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Have you done A-levels or Fsc? whatever you've studied Fsc/A-level,you can go through those books,or both if you wish to


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

Yeah but today its not possible because the banks are closed.However tomorrow in the morning I can submit. is that okay? Will they accept this? Why havent they mentioned the last date in the website?? I hope I havent missed anything because I can submit the fees but its possible tomorrow only. I have even emailed shifa regarding this issue. *sigh* silly me  I feel so embarrassed and guilty


----------



## Danish.sohail (Sep 4, 2014)

Eman Farrukh said:


> Yeah but today its not possible because the banks are closed.However tomorrow in the morning I can submit. is that okay? Will they accept this? Why havent they mentioned the last date in the website?? I hope I havent missed anything because I can submit the fees but its possible tomorrow only. I have even emailed shifa regarding this issue. *sigh* silly me  I feel so embarrassed and guilty


well you can submit it tomorrow. even i submitted it today.


----------



## Eman Farrukh (Jun 22, 2013)

Oh phewww!!!


----------

